# MarcelloC-watches



## Andy Mac (Jun 11, 2003)

I have come across these, they look good, the Divers are styled on Omega.

They say that they are Swiss made, I can find a German site and a USA site, but not a UK site!

Anyone know anything about these?


----------



## Andy Mac (Jun 11, 2003)

Ok, here is a pic of one.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Never heard of them Andy, but looks Rolex based rather than Omega.

G.


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi, look's like a pretend Rolex to me. fred.


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

These watches have a cult like following on many fora. They are said to be excellent quality. But then again some of the same people say the same about Invicta (No offence to anybody). They are indeed very Rolexish, and I believe they have the ETA 2824-2. They are for people who like the Rolex design without the Rolex price.


----------



## Andy Mac (Jun 11, 2003)

Thanks Garry and Fred, the Rolex similarity is obvious now, however I saw the all blue one and imediatley thought of the James Bond SMP.

Sargon, it is a ETA 2824-2, specs below:

Solid stainless steel case

Diameter 40 mm (without crown), height 12 mm

Screw down crown and caseback

300 m water resistance!

Solid link bracelet with screwed links,

foldover deployant buckle and divers extension,

20 mm wide between the lugs and 3 mm thick

Movement: automatic ETA 2824-2 with date function

Sapphire crystal with AR coating, unidirectional rotating divers bezel,

hands and dial markers treated with Superluminova

2 year conditional Manufacturers Warranty

For about Â£300

The question is, if they have this cult following in the US and are said to be excellent quality as Sargon mentioned, why are they not sold or known in the UK?


----------



## louis (Mar 4, 2003)

Sargon said:


> These watches have a cult like following on many fora. They are said to be excellent quality. But then again some of the same people say the same about Invicta (No offence to anybody). They are indeed very Rolexish, and I believe they have the ETA 2824-2. They are for people who like the Rolex design without the Rolex price.


 This is the only model that looks like rolex, they have a lot of nice models in a very good quality to affortable prices.They are located near Aachen, Germany


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2003)

I wouldnt give 500 quid for this...

Marcello C


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2003)

...And you'd be very wise G.S.

Just think what you could buy as a second user watch for that cash.

Neil.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2003)

Hi Neil,

What would you buy with 500 quid then? I recon i might plump for a nice old speedy. Ive seen decent post moon's for as low as 500.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Â£500? You're joking? They look no better than a 100+ quid O&A to me. I'd never heard of them till reading this. Am I becomming a snob?


----------



## dashcracker (Sep 1, 2003)

Hi,

I agree at first glance they look a bit Rolexish, but the luminous markers are sausage-shaped, not round or square. The model you are referring to is known as the Nettuno 3, which superseded the Nettuno 2 (200 meters W/R now out of production). I have handled the Nettuno 2 and I must say the quality of build and finish for a watch which retailed at about Â£230.00 or so is astonishing. The bracelet alone is one of the best of any watch maker's anywhere for any price. The Nettuno 3 is more expensive but Â£500 is above what they can be bought for. I was a bit skeptical about the hype of these watches myself until I actually handled one, and then I understood what all the shouting was about.

Regards

Mike (dashcracker)


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2003)

G.S

I agree for Â£500 and a bit of careful shopping a nice Mk 2 or later is within reach.

The big plus being you could resell it again for what you paid for it if you wanted a change.

This 1045 Speedy was Â£475 and I think it is a slightly better buy (and investment) than a Marcello whatever.

Cheers,

Neil.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2003)

Gorgeous Neil. I'm a sucker for anything with more than 3 hands. And there you are showing me a 1045 with 7 that you bought for less than Â£500! Impressive. I might have to get me one of those. How do you like the Lemania 5100? Ive had a few watches using that movement before and all performed flawlessly (and very accuratly due to the high 28,800vph beat rate). They look pretty ugly but they are a great workhorse tool watch movement.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2003)

Hello G.S

My own opinion is that the Lemania 5100 is one of the best common chronograph movements available.

I've never had any trouble with them but I hear they are being discontinued.

Cheers,

Neil.


----------



## dashcracker (Sep 1, 2003)

Neil, I think your logic is flawed on the actual cost of a Marcello C. I don't see what is has to do with a 20-something year old Omega, but in my post I statedthat "Â£500 is above what they can be bought for." Considering an internet price of less than 500 dollars for the Nettuno 3 diver, where did anyone come up with a price of Â£500 anyway? The Omega in your photo is superb, (nobody does/did those hands like Omega, superb) but why compare it to a modern dive watch? As for the movement, super though the Lemania is, the Marcello is not a chronograph so why the comparison? If the Marcello were a chronograph I could maybe understand your point a little better, but the thread has now gone onto chronograph movements, which has nothing to do with the original question. I believe the Marcello Nettuno 3 is available (on the internet) for $475 at the time of my writing this, which is roughly Â£310, how much it would go for in 20-25 years time is anybody's guess, but they do seem a remarkably well made piece of machinery, so condition-wise at least they should stand the test of time well, even if used as a working diver. Just clarifying my original post, no offence intended, and if you have a different viewpoint I would be happy to discuss the matter with you further.

Regards

dashcracker


----------



## Andy Mac (Jun 11, 2003)

As I put in my earlier posts I thought that the model I pictured was available for around Â£300.

People who have seen this make of watch seem to think that it is well made and has a quality feel.

Where as the people who are just commenting on the pics think that it is just a cheeply made lookalike.

I don't know either way, what I would like to know is where in the UK can I get to handle one so that I can make up my own mind. Then I can come back and give my balanced opinion.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2003)

Dashcraker,

I think the point Neil and i were making was that his Omega is an infinitely better watch than that Marcello for Â£500. Thats all, nothing to do with dive watches or anything. You could even get a second hand seamaster professional for 500 that would be a far better watch. I just dont see the point in spending that sort of money on an ugly watch with a generic movement. A Â£150 Seiko would do the job just as well.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2003)

The Â£500 figure was from my earlier post. In fact it would have been slightly over Â£500 at $900 odd dollars. And that was for a second hand one!


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2003)

I can only concur with G.s's post.

The fact we were trying to put over is that for Â£500 your money is better spent elsewhere.

Neil.


----------



## dashcracker (Sep 1, 2003)

Hi guys,

I'm sorry but you seem to be missing my point; the Marcello C Nettuno 3 Dive Watch is available to purchase on the internet for the sum of Â£300-310. Brand new, with box and papers from a reputable dealer. NOT 25 years old. NOT second or third or fourth hand. If anybody chooses to buy one for the princely sum of Â£500 they are an idiot. Does anyone concur with that? The prices you gentlemen are basing your comparisons on are 40% higher than the cost of the watch! The original thread was a request for information on the watch, not a comparison to a totally different kind of watch with a different movement. Correct me if I'm wrong but the Lemania 5100 is a chronograph movement (and a belter) right? But if someone posts a question surely we should try to answer it as best we can without resorting to meaningless comparison, which are themselves based on erroneous information. The original post never mentioned a chronograph or Â£500, the man wanted info on a dive watch made in Germany, not someone arriving at a grossly inflated figure and then making comparison with a chronograph or a seamaster based on that inflated figure. My point in making my earlier comments is that the thread seemed to go off on a tangent, and the man with the original request was not really any the wiser about Marcello C watches. Neil, I've handled a few Speedmasters etc., as I'm sure you have; how many Marcellos (2 or 3 series) have you handled? I'll have a look in later guys, I'm finishing work now. Take it easy.

Regards









dashcracker


----------



## JayGee (Feb 26, 2003)

I've got to say that unless the actual "street price" for these things is a *lot* less than the Â£300 - Â£500 that's being bandied about then at this point it's difficult to see why I'd buy one of these when I can get an O&W M-series watch for Â£180 (or Â£150 on a NATO strap), which is also Swiss made, is also fitted with an ETA movement, is also impressively well put together for the money, does an equally good job of catching the general dive watch vibe, and has a little bit of genuine military pedigree going for it...

--

JG


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2003)

D.C

I've Never handled a Marcello.

Nor has anyone else on this forum to my knowledge.

Mind you handling and owning over a period are two different things.

Whenever any watch is mentioned its up for comparison and opinions, that is the nature of a forum.

The general consensus amongst forum members (four so far) is that they are expensive for what they are.

When you've been on here a while you will find that threads go off on different tangents, one of the things that forum members have said they like about this forum.

Neil.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Have to agree with Neil the best part of this forum is you can veer off topic without some arse saying you cant talk about that here.

As I see it the Â£500 came from GS link to the GMT Marcello. Neil said he wouldn't spend that much on one. Gs asked what he would spend it on, hence neil posted the Omega pic. Gs knew Neil had exp of the 5100 and asked about that as both were posting in this thread but neither were comparing to the origional question by Andy.

Andy has been here for a while and knows we have a tendancy to leave topic, normally after the 3rd or 4th post







I'm sure Andy is bright enough to work out exactle what advice he needed from the answers.

As for me I think JayGee said it all if you want that style plenty to chose from at better value.


----------



## dashcracker (Sep 1, 2003)

Hi guys,

Neil, I have looked in on this forum since it started, so I know what happens to threads which go off in different directions. I'm all for it. I agree that Â£500 is way too much to spend (Iwouldn't anyway) on the watch which Gspotter was referring to. (2893 movement GMT) This is not the watch that Andy Mac was enquiring about. The watch Gspotter, Mr Crowley (named after Aleister the magician?) and yourself would not pay Â£500 for is not a watch I for one would ever buy. I just find that model ugly and clunky. You do know (however faintly) someone on this forum who has handled a Marcello - me. Your point about owning and handling a watch being two different things is well taken, but the owner of the Marcello I handled has owned the watch for well over a year, and wouldn't part with it for anything. I read with interest Jaygee's point about the O + W M65, but I believe anybody handling the two would plump for the Marcello Nettuno 2 like a shot, and be happy to pay the Â£50 difference. In fact, having seen some of your photos of watches you own, (very nice indeed) I'd put money on it that you would pick the Marcello.

Best regards

dashcracker


----------



## dashcracker (Sep 1, 2003)

pg tips,

"as you see it?" Your'e blind! Read the thread! NOBODY said anything even approaching you can't do this or that! "Arse" eh? it doesn't take much for some folk to descend to name-calling does it? Get someone to read you the whole thread and then try to comment in a reasonable manner, please.

ps

Seiko used to make some nice braille watches.

Regards

dashcracker


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2003)

Who cares anyway, its just some shitty Rolex rip off with an ETA movement **yawn**


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2003)

Sorry maybe i was too hastey. I'll rephrase what i said: It's a great value for money time piece of GREAT HOROLOGICAL SIGNIFICANCE. Its a totally original design and the 12 o'clock marker looks terrific. Let's all rush out and buy one. Ive got first dibs!


----------



## dashcracker (Sep 1, 2003)

Hi Gspotter,

I gather you're not too keen on the 12 o'clock marker, I got a Seiko Orange Monster today (chuffed with it too!) and they look exactly the same shape, the difference being that the Seiko's is about twice as wide. Can I ask what it is you don't like about the marker? I'd like to know, honestly.

Regards

dashcracker


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Dashcracker what are you talking about?









Apologies for my pheraps misuderstanding use of grammer.

What I meant was this forum does not get that sort of comment (as opposed to some other forum where they are over looked by an over sealous moderator).

I did not mean that you, or anyone else, is an Arse.

If anyone needs a lesson in how to read it certainly isn't me.

If you can find any of my posts that have been discourteous to any individual I will pack up and leave now, that's not my style.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2003)

Hi Dash,

I own a black and orange monster and they are 2 of my favorite watches. I wear each weekly and cannot invisage parting with either of them. I like the whole retro look of the watch. The lume is somthing else on those watches, so powerful. The reason the shape of 12 marker looks good on the Seiko is its general chunkyness and the way it's design is inkeeping with the watch. Effective design (for me anyway) is all about harmony and sticking to a theme. And therein lies the problem with the 12 marker on the Marcello. It follows an unorthadox pattern on a traditional looking watch. Thus the harmony of the watche's design is disrupted and it looks a mess. Of course this is my personal opinion. As regards the forum and going off topic within a specific topic. I find it hilarious, especially when people trying to talk about the issue in question get pissed off. I can understand why they get pissed off but its not somthing that bothers me, sorry.


----------



## dashcracker (Sep 1, 2003)

pg tips,

fair enough, don't leave - shake hands?

Regards

dashcracker


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

do us a favour uncle Ronnie, can you post a picture of the Marcello the watch it's trying to be and the black monster side by side then I can have a read (If I can read properly, I'm not sure now







) of what you say about the 12 markers and then form an oppinion.

Cheers Paul.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Dash,

Of course we can shake hands. The biggest problem with a written fora is not being able to hear the tone of voice of what is being said. I knew the tone I was using but obviously you don't know me well enough to understand and though I was saying something else.

Happens all the time as Griff, Neil, Andy and others will agree.









1st time it's happened to me but I'm sure it wont be the last.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Another problem is Typo's, that should be thought I was saying something else.


----------



## dashcracker (Sep 1, 2003)

Gspotter,

I'm glad you think so much of your Seikos, I've only had mine a few hours, but I see what you mean. Regarding the Marcello's marker, I can't say I really noticed it, but I did notice the watch across a room from a distance of about fifteen feet, and because I had seen them on a website, I knew it was a Marcello straight away. I just find the dive watches distinctive, for want of a better word, although the lume is supposed to be crap, maybe they should have a word with Seiko...................

Regards

dashcracker


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2003)

Matt's picture was the best i could find of the Marcello. You can still see that the dial is a ghastly blue colour and the seconds hand looks skinny and out of place. Then the gorgeous Black monster. I'll let the pictures do the talking....



















Thanks to John Davis for the Seiko pic.


----------



## Andy Mac (Jun 11, 2003)

This getting very interesting.









Only on this forum would you get a load of guys trying to answer your, I thought simple question, with comparisons of loads of watches and pics that frankly I had not considered.

I appreciate all of your input, if everyone liked the same thing it would be very boring and we would not be here on this forum as Roy would not be in business as there would only be one watch available.

I just asked a question and wanted opinions, which I have received. It was not one of those provocative questions that are posted to deliberately start a fight, I might start one of those later in "Anything Goes" as I quite enjoy them.

So can someone tell me please:

Where can I find one in the UK, to make my own mind up, before someone gets killed.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

> if everyone liked the same thing it would be very boring


I know of a forum like that,


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Haven't got a clue ..... sorry not very helpful at all!

But I wish you luck in your search.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Andy Mac (Jun 11, 2003)

I like the ghastly blue, it's what attracted me to it in the first place.









It's to replace my current ghastly blue Seiko, which is falling to bits.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Well said Andy


----------



## dashcracker (Sep 1, 2003)

Hi Gspotter,

that blue is yuk, (imagine waking up with a hangover and looking at that) the watch I handled had a beautiful "wet ink" black dial. The blue colour dial might be nicer in real life, I don't know. Personally, I like the hands on the Marcello (including the second hand). But I must say, they don't look too good in that picture. Andy Mac, I'm sorry I don't know of an outlet for Marcello watches in this country, there is a good one in Germany, but you would have to buy one I suppose, before you handled it. The last time I looked, (about four weeks ago) they still had some of the 200m divers at what looked a decent price. Stan, HIYA Stan!

Regards

dashcracker


----------



## Andy Mac (Jun 11, 2003)

Uncle Ronnie,

Got any more of those big pics of the blue one?

If I can't see a real one I can always print them out and pin them to my wall









The blue is not Yuk, it's similar to the colour of my eyes ( oops! sounding like someone who has been strangely absent from the forum for the past few days )


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Roy, wouldn't be those psychophant DN lovers would it?







No I'm only jealous if I'd had the dosh I'd have got one.

Andy mac sorry no idea where you can get your mits on one but I love blue dials as well.

Uncle Ronnie, great pics, do they make a blue monster?







If not why noy? I'd buy one







I see your point about the 12 marker and also the hands look odd IMHO but I would love to see one in the metal for a second opinion.


----------



## USMike (Mar 16, 2003)

Not sure how to break this news but

hr:Watches Magazine tested 7 divers. They include Breitling Avenger Seawolf, Paneri Rasdomir, Girard-Perregaux Sea Hawk II and Marcello C. Trident-GMT plus others.

The conclusion:



> ...you can spend a lot for a truly watertight timepiece. But you don't have to.


Yes, I do like to stir things up once in a while so I thought this might spark some debate about the alleged impartiality of watch magazines..


----------



## Andy Mac (Jun 11, 2003)

Thanks USMike,

Interesting that they included the Marchello in the test.

They obviously consider it to be of reasonable quality to its peers.

And don't dismiss or regard it just as a cheap Rolex copy.

Any more info from the test?


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2003)

> ...you can spend a lot for a truly watertight timepiece. But you don't have to.


I think most of us already knew this.

If you are going on depth rating then the Breitling Avenger Seawolf has to be the winner.

At the other end of the scale the Seiko "Monsters" are fantastic value for money and well built, rated 200m.

All others are down to personal preference.

The infinetesimal amount of folk who will use them as dive watches will have their preferences and the rest of us, desk divers will just buy what takes our fancy or what we can afford.

Neil.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2003)

Bollocks! The GMT isnt a diver, its got a poncy bezle and a GMT hand. Ive never heard so much balls. As if they'd put it up against a Breitling Avenger Seawolf, a Paneri Rasdomir and a Girard-Perregaux Sea Hawk. Standard ETA movement and not even a diver's watch. Against watches that have helium valves and are rated to depths as deep as 3000 Metres.







very funny


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2003)

Stop it GS you're killing me again









US MIke,

It would be nice to see the actual comparitive test so we could draw our own conclusions

Neil.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2003)

I say stick the cheap one thats actually a diver's watch up against some similarly priced opposition. Perhaps a Seiko diver and some other ETA based Rolex copies. That would be a fair comparison. I fail to see how the Marcello would fair any better than any other Rolex copy though.


----------

